
Smartreply : Unofficial port of Google's Smart reply framework to Python. - Narasimha1997
https://github.com/Narasimha1997/smartreply
======
Narasimha1997
Unofficial port of Google's smart reply runtime (powers gmail and assistant)
model to python, allowing developers to leverage intelligent smart reply as an
API in Web and embedded systems that supports Linux, a loader (ld.so), a fully
POSIX C++ Runtime and Python interpreter.

